# Ghostbuster Extended Edition with 3 Hrs+ Content hits digital Sept 27 and 4K/Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack & Blu-ray Oct 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Featuring More Than 15 Minutes Not Seen in Theaters
> 
> PLUS
> 
> ...


----------

